# Pics from my weekend off



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 27, 2008)

Kute Kitten, Peanut, a SIL, and I went to another SIL in Iowa over the weekend. I left DH home for chores and milking and the same with the SIL I took with.  

There is a windmill farm going up around the SIL and he DH's place. These will produce electricity and I guess it is coming up to WI.

Windmill





Row of windmills




Windmill on the ground waiting to go up. the 3 blades are over 100 ton when combined.




Look how big the "head" of these things are.




There is 3 generators in there.

Here's what the weather was like when we left.




The thing the picture doesn't show well is the wind! 50-55 miles an hour!

Scenes of the Mississippi River.










There is a lot of this to be done yet! 




Normally, they are all done by now but, the corn is not drying down. We even saw soybeans left to be combined.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 27, 2008)

wow those are some great pics.they are building wind farms here in west texas now.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool pictures!

Is that snow on the ground, the day you left?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, that's snow! It didn't stay and only had stayed on the grass but, it's a sign of what's to come. Funny thing is closer to home we got that stuff turned into sleet and then rain-we were headed north and got home just about dark!


----------



## amyquilt (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Wisconsin!!  My dh was born there, but grew up in western IL.  All of his family on his mother's side still lives up there and I just love when we get up there to visit. I hate to have to leave!


----------



## miron28 (Oct 28, 2008)

those are really good pictures!


----------

